# overcloked my q6600 to 3.4ghz):) (is it ok)



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

doest look all look ok


----------



## Exeodus (Apr 13, 2008)

Have you done any stress tests to see if it is stable?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Exeodus said:


> Have you done any stress tests to see if it is stable?



not yet....only did it like half an hour ago...


----------



## Kursah (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks decent...stress test it and change the title.


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

Make sure to stress it with the new Prine95, it utilizes all four cores, and saves you the trouble of having to run 4 copies of the original.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

ok...well do...is 4 hours ok...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> Make sure to stress it with the new Prine95, it utilizes all four cores, and saves you the trouble of having to run 4 copies of the original.



kk will do


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

The longer the better.  4 hours will give you a quick result, but as for long term use, it is normally better to run it overnite or so.  Also, just noticed (like Kursah said) the title says OC'd to 2.4 (from 2.4?)  More like 3.4


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103

is this the latest


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> The longer the better.  4 hours will give you a quick result, but as for long term use, it is normally better to run it overnite or so.  Also, just noticed (like Kursah said) the title says OC'd to 2.4 (from 2.4?)  More like 3.4



oops my mistake thx


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2008)

I usually turn on Prime before I go to bed or before school or before bed and when I get home from school. I usually just play TF2 or something when its a weekend or I just feel like overclocking.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

can i be on the com whilst doing the stress test?..i need to do some work


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I usually turn on Prime before I go to bed or before school or before bed and when I get home from school. I usually just play TF2 or something when its a weekend or I just feel like overclocking.


thx...hehe....i need to do some work so


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103
> 
> is this the latest



Yep, that's the one!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2008)

Yea I can run Prime and go on the internet

It might fail tho while your doing something because something is supost to be going to prime but its going to w/e your doing so it might fail. Its happend to me.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea I can run Prime and go on the internet
> 
> It might fail tho while your doing something because something is supost to be going to prime but its going to w/e your doing so it might fail. Its happend to me.



kk thx il just be using access....so i think il be ok


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea I can run Prime and go on the internet
> 
> It might fail tho while your doing something because something is supost to be going to prime but its going to w/e your doing so it might fail. Its happend to me.



Very true.  Another reason why its best to run at night while you're asleep.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> Very true.  Another reason why its best to run at night while you're asleep.


if it fails il just do some other college crap


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

latest one is 25.5 i think 
http://www.diy-street.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61194


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah 25.5 is the latest. 

What do you get in 06 with your CPU oc'd to 3.4 and your GPU oc'd to w/e?


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

Well looks like it's been updated since I ran it last.  Time to update and see if I can tweak mine a little more.  I had mine at 3.4, but recently backed it down to 3.0 when I upgraded to vista.  Got a LAN this coming weekend, so I got to get it blazing at top speed again


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> Well looks like it's been updated since I ran it last.  Time to update and see if I can tweak mine a little more.  I had mine at 3.4, but recently backed it down to 3.0 when I upgraded to vista.  Got a LAN this coming weekend, so I got to get it blazing at top speed again



what did you have your voltage at..mine just fail..got a blue screen


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Yeah 25.5 is the latest.
> 
> What do you get in 06 with your CPU oc'd to 3.4 and your GPU oc'd to w/e?



thx...still haven't had a chance to do 3dmark06...it just failed


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

I had mine at like 1.3xx if it's of any help.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> thx...still haven't had a chance to do 3dmark06...it just failed



With my X3350 at 3.6Ghz, its stable enough to run 06 yet it isnt stable enough to play a game or do word.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I had mine at like 1.3xx if it's of any help.



well that sucks...why did mine fail


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> With my X3350 at 3.6Ghz, its stable enough to run 06 yet it isnt stable enough to play a game or do word.



lol XD


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

Mine was running right at 1.300  My damn internet is so slow, or else I'd upload my screenie for ya.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> Mine was running right at 1.300  My damn internet is so slow, or else I'd upload my screenie for ya.


lol hehe 
hmm what was you fsb?


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> well that sucks...why did mine fail



Possibly too high?  Have you been doing it gradually?  Slowly bump up FSB until unstable, then bump voltage until stable, then repeat?  Keep an eye on RAM FSB too, might have to mess with the FSB ratio for it if you get too high.


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> lol hehe
> hmm what was you fsb?



It was 1.300V at 3.4Ghz, 1.375 or so for 3.6


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

thx..il do it again later tonight hehe thx for the help mate  

slowly hehe


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

Anytime, I went through the same scenario when I first got mine.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> lol hehe
> hmm what was you fsb?



I believe the Q6600 has a 9x multiplier, so 1508MHz FSB for 3.4GHz, and 1600MHz FSB for 3.6GHz.


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I believe the Q6600 has a 9x multiplier,



That is correct.  My FSB is about 400 for 3.6, don't know about you


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I believe the Q6600 has a 9x multiplier, so 1508MHz FSB for 3.4GHz, and 1600MHz FSB for 3.6GHz.



kk thx mate  hmm...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> That is correct.  My FSB is about 400 for 3.6, don't know about you



i had mine at 375


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

i had mine at 400x8.


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 13, 2008)

I wish I could unlock my multiplier...


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

Latest Prime95 25.6

well im been running prime for about 4Hrs  







well whats your NB set to and have you tryed more V-core ?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Latest Prime95 25.6
> 
> well im been running prime for about 4Hrs
> 
> ...



thx mate


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

but mines a 45nm so it going to use less volts 

but do you set all your settings in the bios ?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> but mines a 45nm so it going to use less volts
> 
> but do you set all your settings in the bios ?



yes


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

At 3.4GHz, I'm gonna guess your chip will need 1.4ish volts.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> At 3.4GHz, I'm gonna guess your chip will need 1.4ish volts.



oh ok...so i need to increase my volts..? hoe come some are able to run it a 1.35?


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> oh ok...so i need to increase my volts..? hoe come some are able to run it a 1.35?



can you take a pick of the bios ? so I can see what your settings are at ?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> can you take a pick of the bios ? so I can see what your settings are at ?



ok..il be a couple min


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

eh..cant find my camera....im still looking hehe....dam...camera...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

i've ran and OC'd 5x q6600 now and the same result every time (at least on this mobo)

400x9 for 3.6Ghz requires 1.40 to 1.375v - most run fine on 1.425v.

The reason why this works differently is because it varies between motherboards. My matx system actually ran 1.350v when set to 1.425v (before the vdroop mod) so it needed 1.50v set in the bios to run - would you call that 1.35v or 1.50v? most people just report what the bios is set to, regardless of whether teh real voltage is higher or not (now it actually runs higher than the bios is set to, so if i set 1.40v it runs 1.41v)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> oh ok...so i need to increase my volts..? hoe come some are able to run it a 1.35?



Because we are the 31337|57 of the 31337.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've ran and OC'd 5x q6600 now and the same result every time (at least on this mobo)
> 
> 400x9 for 3.6Ghz requires 1.40 to 1.375v - most run fine on 1.425v.
> 
> The reason why this works differently is because it varies between motherboards. My matx system actually ran 1.350v when set to 1.425v (before the vdroop mod) so it needed 1.50v set in the bios to run - would you call that 1.35v or 1.50v? most people just report what the bios is set to, regardless of whether teh real voltage is higher or not (now it actually runs higher than the bios is set to, so if i set 1.40v it runs 1.41v)



It took 1.5 _real_ volts for my Q6600 to run at 3.6. Going by his Prime failure earlier, I'm guessing 1.4V, give or take, will do it.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

ok thx wile ..il try it at 1.425


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

ok..i increased th voltage  lets see what happens


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

so far so good....its on test 3,4,5,5


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

worker thread three has stopped? what does that mean?


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

its not stable


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> its not stable



ah that sucks...could it be cos i was on the comp at the same time...or is it just not stable...il try it again when im off...? im just go out for a while


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

if its stable it doesnt matter if you on it, I was on the net when mine was running prime 

when you going to find that cam 

might need more volts


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> if its stable it doesnt matter if you on it, I was on the net when mine was running prime
> 
> when you going to find that cam
> 
> might need more volts



im on 1.425v...how mush more should i go up...

i think my mum has it...and shes still asleep ....lazy bitch....LOL


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

Before you resign to thinking it's the cpu, try a few different bios options. It could be your ram or NB that are unstable. Try bumping up your NB voltage 2 notches.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Before you resign to thinking it's the cpu, try a few different bios options. It could be your ram or NB that are unstable. Try bumping up your NB voltage 2 notches.



ok will do


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> im on 1.425v...how mush more should i go up...
> 
> i think my mum has it...and shes still asleep ....lazy bitch....LOL



dont go beyond 1.45, NB and related voltages are the best bet - remember you ARE cranking the FSB way up.

My board needed 3 notches up on NB volts, and 4 up on "FSB termination" voltage. (it actually mentions this setting has a higher minimum with 400fsb cpu's).

My systems go unstable at 74C, so you might want to run coretemp and watch the temps as you go to see where they are at.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

.






so what should by nb be


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

I see a big part of the problem. Manually set your ram speed, voltage and main timings.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I see a big part of the problem. Manually set your ram speed, voltage and main timings.



to what...sry..


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

5-5-5-15 for the first 4 timings. Leave the rest on auto. Set the speed for 750MHz, and set the voltage to 2.1V.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

thx mate


----------



## wtfdude (Apr 13, 2008)

dude the max on this cpu is 3.6GHz, if i were u i would increase the fsb to 400 to match the ram speed.

that is 400*9 = 3600 Ghz = 1800FSB

and i am pretty sure that its within the range of this cpu.

cheerios


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 5-5-5-15 for the first 4 timings. Leave the rest on auto. Set the speed for 750MHz, and set the voltage to 2.1V.


the dram voltage? or nb...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

wtfdude said:


> dude the max on this cpu is 3.6GHz, if i were u i would increase the fsb to 400 to match the ram speed.
> 
> that is 400*9 = 3600 Ghz = 1800FSB
> 
> ...



2.4 is fine for what i need at the moment  thx


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> the dram voltage? or nb...



Dram


After you set those, test with Prime again.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Dram



kk thx...il do it now...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

pk done that...still gonna do prime but my start menue wont load properly...no pics or names


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

nm its ok now..il run prime and notify you of any changes


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

quick q..why are some of the tests faster than the others?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

azazel said:


> quick q..why are some of the tests faster than the others?



You mean why do some cores finish the work before others?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

If so, it's because some of the cores are gonna use a few cycles on the OS, or any other programs you have running.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> If so, it's because some of the cores are gonna use a few cycles on the OS, or any other programs you have running.



ah thx...yeah the tests...work thread 1-4 are at different speeds...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

work thread 3 just stopped working


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

Try bumping the NB volts up one more notch.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Try bumping the NB volts up one more notch.



the nb is on auto..what should it be about..


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

Try 1.6V, and work from there.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

thx kk


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

FSB termination voltage is it still on auto ?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> FSB termination voltage is it still on auto ?



Yeah, at these fsb speeds, you shouldn't have to mess with it on X38.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

ok done..im running prime now


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2008)

nb should be 1.55, and set the PLL about 3 settings below max - try those and see how it goes.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

thx will do..prime just failed...i changed the nb..and will see......hopefully it will be done this time


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> nb should be 1.55, and set the PLL about 3 settings below max - try those and see how it goes.



1.6 is perfectly safe on X38. It's a very voltage hungry chipset.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

1.6 and 1.65 dont work ...any more ideas?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

You shouldn't have to raise your pll voltage at this point either. Are your temps too high? What are your temps under Prime95 load using Core Temp?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

49-54


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

its always either 2 or 3 that fail


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

The only thing I can figure, is try 1.45V vCore.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> The only thing I can figure, is try 1.45V vCore.


thats what i have it on at the moment


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

im gonna go for a couple hours see ya...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok, lets try this, maybe Prime95 conflicts with something in your setup. Give OCCT a try instead. http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice oc.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

just keeps on freezing with both test now...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

the entire computer


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

no one?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

could have anti virus scanning in the background cause this problem?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

still freezing..im try at 3.2 (256fsb)


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

ok so far on 3.2 its been doing great...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

ok is been an hour and 3.2 is fine so far....i think il stick to it for now...


----------



## DOM (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> FSB termination voltage is it still on auto ?



what are your settings on this ? I have mine at 1.3v


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> what are your settings on this ? I have mine at 1.3v



still on auto....il try it out in a mo


----------

